# entrance door wont lock



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,
the side entrance door wont lock on my 748 06 burstner,how do i fix it is it a simple thing that happens,the key goes in and turns half way but nothing happens


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

This probably won't help at all but we had the same problem so while we were visiting the factory (Pilote/LeVoyageur) I mentioned the problem to the technician.
I thought he would check the electrical connections to the door but no. He spent twenty minutes fiddling with the door hinges to put the shut door mor accurately in the door hole. It had worked fine as far as shutting was concerned but, lo and behold, when he had finished the lock worked again - and still does.
Maybe that would work for you?
Patrick


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

i could look at that as door does not seem to fit that flush.there is no resistance though it is as though something has come undone ?


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

My knaus does that every so often.

I have to remove the inner section up beside the lock to get at the lever that comes up from the key (or inner push button lock).
(my inner panels are on a very strong velcro, but they do just pull off)

It seems to get jammed behind one of the other levers. at the upper locking mechanism.

i.e. The key/button moves the lever, but the end of the lever gets stuck & cant move the actual lock. A bit of wiggling & it works again 

Slamming the door usually causes it.

Hope that helps

Declan


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

mmm,kids do slam the door,everything works/locks from inside just not outside.
will have a look
thanks


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had an intermittent problem on my 52 reg 747.

I removed the inner door cover to get access to clean and lubricate the lock. It still was not perfect so I ended up fitting a small spring to ensure the mechanism snapped back into the correct position. It has been fine ever since.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

dave-rsvr said:


> everything works/locks from inside just not outside.


Different to mine then.. 
when mine stops working you cant lock either from inside or from outside.
(made me very angry once in Spain after circling a town for an hour looking for parking, and then couldnt lock up.. Grrrrr. :evil: )


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

I have had the same problem with the lock on my Solano t615. Is it a hartal door? They have a fault that was fixed by my dealer. But more recently i had the same problem as you. I took the backing plate off and just tightened the spindle screw and that did the trick.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

To find out if it is the lock or the door needs adjusting do the following.

With your door open, You will see the "latch" part of your door catch, It is on your door and is the only part that moves on the "Latching" system, It is usually like an arm on a shaft and it rotates.

Turn that (Usually downwards) until it is in the fully locked position (Usually straight down or straight up) with it there try and lock your door, If it locks easily then it is the door adjustment, If you have 2 locking latches they both need to be in the closed position.

You may just try it by slamming your door hard, If that works I would get the locks adjusted out a very small amount, If you don't know how to do it I suggest you take it to a garage it is only a 5 minute job.

If it still wont lock when the latches are in the closed position it could be your lock getting ready to go.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

ktesis said:


> I have had the same problem with the lock on my Solano t615. Is it a hartal door? They have a fault that was fixed by my dealer. But more recently i had the same problem as you. I took the backing plate off and just tightened the spindle screw and that did the trick.


This happened to me also if were talking about the same screw. It's tiny, and I just put a dab of superglue or threadlock on it and tightened up again, no more probs since, touch wood. 

steve


----------

